

Show HN: Listen to London's live music scene - robnite
http://gignite.com

======
mohene1
No music for me.

Are concerts on the ipod graphic available for play (I can't get the concerts
to play). I just get a Soundcloud icon to pop up but no sound.

Briefly explain the requirements to play the music (e.g. do I need to download
Google Play if I'm on a laptop?)

